# ISO baked bean recipe that is not sweet



## velochic (May 17, 2005)

Dh swears he has had this before (at one of my family holiday gatherings in Indiana).  It is some sort of baked beans dish that had no sugar in it.  I've emailed my family and nobody remembers this or has the recipe for it.  Anybody out there ever hear of this?  I guess it looks and tastes just like baked beans but isn't sweet.  TIA!


----------



## pdswife (May 17, 2005)

I haven't a clue.  But, would love to know the recipe if anyone has it.  
I love the sweet baked beans that I make but having a choice would be nice.


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2005)

I don't have a specific recipe, but there's a place I've eaten that serves a really good non-sweet baked bean side dish. They look like baked beans, only they've added northerns to it as well, and there's chopped onion, ortega chiles, chipotle seasoning and tiny bits of unseeded jalepenos. The sauce consistency is a tiny bit thinner than baked beans, but not by much. 
Is that more like what you're looking for?


----------



## velochic (May 19, 2005)

It wasn't spicy, I don't think.  But that dish sounds great.


----------



## jkath (May 19, 2005)

hmmmm...still on the lookout for ya


----------

